

But... I love Grooveshark - joshontheweb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/29/grooveshark_copyright_fail/

======
abrazilian
even though they don't have any Beatles songs (played by the Beatles, that
is...)

------
lazugod
Yes, the things people love can be temporary.

